# Chariot-Hänger: Welche Kupplung?



## homerjay (9. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich will mir fürs Frühjahr einen Kinderanhänger zulegen. Meine Wahl ist auf den Chariot Cougar 2 gefallen, auch wenn wir derzeit erst 1 Kind haben.
Ich wollte eigentlich die Weber Kupplung dazu, habe aber nun festgestellt, daß die nochmal 50 EUR teurer ist, als die Chariot Achskupplung. 
Zu der Chariot Klemmkupplung hätte ich irgendwie kein Vertrauen und ein Seitenständer wie bei der Weber B ist wohl auch entbehrlich, oder?
Derzeit tendiere ich also zur Chariot Achskupplung, oder lohnt sich der Mehrpreis der Weber-Kupplung?
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen? Über Tips zum Kinderanhänger allgemein würde ich mich auch freuen.
Grüße


----------



## h-walk (9. November 2005)

Hi, 
Wir hatten früher auch den Cougar im Einsatz, in Verbindung mit der Weber-Kupplung. Ich fand das System mit der Befestigung an der Nabe irgendwie besser/sicherer. Der Hänger ließ sich damit auch sehr leicht an- und abhängen, ohne größere Verrenkungen. Das Kupplungsteil kann am Rad bleiben, wenn man mal ohne Hänger unterwegs ist. 
Ich muß dazusagen, daß ich den Hänger meist mit dem Rennrad gezogen habe und aufgrund des Carbon-Hinterbaus keine Befestigung an der Strebe wollte.
Also meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die Weber auf jeden Fall.

H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (9. November 2005)

Also ich benutze die normale Klemmkupplung, und hatte damit weder bei normalen Touren noch auf Waldwegen Probleme. Hält anstandslos.


----------



## brmpfl (9. November 2005)

Hai,

wir haben bisher ausschließlich die Klemmkupplung benutzt und hatten auch mit 2 Kindern (Gesamtgewicht ca. 30 kg) kein Problem.
Allerdings waren die "Zugfahrzeuge" jeweils Räder mit Stahlrahmen.

An unseren MTB's würde ich die Klemmkupplung nicht verwenden, da hätte ich irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl.

Dennoch spielen wir mit dem Gedanken die MTB's als "Zugfahrzeuge" zu benutzen und das Kupplungssystem zu wechseln.
Lassen sich Weber- und/oder Achskupplung auch zuverlässig mit Schnellspannern benutzen?


Hajo


----------



## Jobal (9. November 2005)

Ich habe selber einen Cougar 1 u. kann nur die Weber Kupplung empfehlen. Klick u. Los, insbesondere, wenn Du mehre Räder hast ist das System nur zu empfehlen.

Ich habe der Standarkupplung nie ganz getraut u. bin mit der Weber sehr zufrieden, läßt sich auch problemlos am Fully einsetzen.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## raymund (9. November 2005)

Wir haben auch einen Chariot-Hänger und haben an beiden Rädern die Weber-kupplung.
Das Rad meiner Frau hat die einfache, welche an der Hinterachse befestigt wird, und ich habe die mit Seitenständer.
Ohne Ständer am Rad kannst Du das Ganze gleich vergessen, denn zum Ein- und Aussteigen der Kinder muss das Rad stehen -ich weiss gar nicht ob man das Rad mit angekuppeltem Hänger überhaupt guten Gewissens hinlegen kann.

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## varadero (9. November 2005)

Hallo homerjay!

CHARIOT Cougar ist sicher eine sehr gute Wahl!!!
Aus Erfahrung würde ich dir zur Weber Kupplung raten. Beim Ankuppeln ist eine Fehlbedienung fast zur Gänze ausgeschlossen.
Die mit dem Seitenständer muß nicht sein, es gibt ja auch die Type E.



 

 

 

 

 



Am Rad mit welchem ihr den Hänger dauernd bewegt (Einkaufen/Kindergarten/Spielplatz) würde ich einen Ständer verwenden.
Von der Chariot Achskupplung wurde mir aus Stabilitätsgründen vom Anhängerhändler meines Vertrauens  abgeraten! An diesen kannst du dich bei Spezialfragen/-lösungen auch wenden - Martin Fernengel ist sehr kompetent!

Noch mehr Bilder in den div. Alben in meiner Galerie.

*Viel Spaß mit dem Nachwuchs!!!* Nicht nur beim Biken!   

Varadero


----------



## homerjay (9. November 2005)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und netten Antworten!
Ich werde mir wohl eine Weber E holen. Ich denke, einen Seitenständer brauche ich wohl nicht. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Nachwuchs allerseits!
Grüße


----------



## casimodo (9. November 2005)

moin. 
wir verbauen in unserem shop die weber kupplung nur mit gleichzeitiger umrüstung der hr nabe von schnellspann auf vollachse. mit schnellspannachsen hatten wir schon ein paar negative erfahrungen (brüche des schnellspanners, selbstständiges lösen usw...)...so long


----------



## shredhead (10. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich weis nicht ob die Weber-Kupplung notwendig ist. Bei 4 Rädern wird das alles ganz schön teuer. Wir hatten nur die Klemmkupplung benutzt und hatten nie Probleme. Der Hänger wurde von mir und meiner Frau jeweils am MTB (Alu) und am Rennrad (Stahl) befestigt. Das anpassen der Klemmkupplung ging Problemlos.  Die Alurahmen haben's auch ohne Schaden oder Kratzer überstanden; man muß die Klemmkupplung und die Kettenstrebe halt vor der Montage säubern.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## treehugger (11. November 2005)

Ich fahre, oder besser bin gefahren die Klemmkupplung.

Ich hatte nie Probleme und bin auch lange Strecken wie auch breite Trails damit gefahren (1 Sitzer).

Treehugger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

